# علم الجرافولوجى ..علم تحليل الشخصية من خط اليد



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

الجرافولوجي Graphology 





هو علم تحليل الشخصية من خلال خط اليد, وهو علم يستطيع أن يكشف معظم السمات الجسمية والصفات النفسية للكاتب من خلال خط يده.

ويعتبر خبراء الجرافولوجي أن الكتابة التي يقوم بها الكاتب هي عبارة عن قراءة لما يدور بمخ الكاتب وما يسلكه جهازه العصبي، ليس هذا فحسب بل يعتبر خبراء الجرافولوجي أن الكتابة أيضا تطبع هيئة الجسم وقدرات أجهزته المختلفة؛ إذن نستطيع أن نقول إن خط الكاتب يعبر عن مكونات جسمه ونفسه، أي هي مقياس دقيق - بل شديد الدقة - لشخصية الإنسان التي تعتبر - أي الشخصية - ناتج تفاعل الجسم مع النفس.

ويدرس علم الجرافولوجي، وكذلك علم الجرافوثيرابي أي علم تعديل السلوك من خلال خط اليد في أقسام علم النفس في الجامعات الأمريكية، كما تدرسه جمعيات التنمية البشرية في العالم العربي.

تاريخ علم الجرافولوجى :-​



ظهر علم الجرافولوجي في بدايات القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، وقد ساهم الفرنسيون في وضع أصوله وقواعده بشكل كبير، إلا أن الطبيب الإيطالي كاميلو بالدو يعتبر أول من وضع كتابا في علم الجرافولوجي سنة 1622م وكان باللغة اليونانية، ثم بدأ العلم في الانتشار، ففي أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، وبالتحديد في سنة 1897م أنشأ المفكر الألماني لودوينجكليجس الجمعية الألمانية للجرافولوجي، ثم صدرت أول دورية تعنى بالجرافولوجي على يد عالم الجرافولوجي الإنجليزي روبرت سودر، وفي سنة 1927م أنشأ الأمريكي لويس رايس الجمعية الأمريكية للجرافولوجي التي كان لنشاطها في هذا العلم الدور الأكبر لاعتراف المؤسسات الأكاديمية بهذا العلم وتدريسه فيها.

مميزات دراسة الجرافولوجى :-​



يستطيع علم الجرافولوجي أن يكشف شخصية الإنسان (الجوانب الجسمانية والنفسية معا) من خلال دراسة عدة جوانب من طريقة الكتابة، منها على سبيل الإجمال:

-درجة ميل الخط (عمودي - مائل إلى الأمام - مائل إلى الخلف). 
-توزيع المساحات وسيادة بعضها على الباقي (العلوية - الوسطى - السفلية). 
-استقامة وتعرج السطر. 
-الضغط (ثقيل - متوسط - خفيف). 
-العرض (سميك - متوسط - رقيق). 
-الحجم (طبيعي - كبير - صغير). 
-المسافات (بين الحروف - بين الكلمات - بين الأسطر). 
-الهوامش (عريضة - ضيقة). 
-السرعة (سريع - متوسط - بطيء). 
-الإيقاع والنسق الكتابي ودرجة التغير في الحجم وفي الشكل على مستوى الحرف أو الكلمة أو السطر. 
-الأشكال المختلفة للحروف... إلخ... 

ورغم أن الجرافولوجي يستطيع الكشف عن جميع أو معظم سمات الإنسان الجسمية والنفسية والأمراض (الجسمية والنفسية) والحالة المزاجية والعاطفية والقدرات الفكرية والميول والاتجاهات إلا أنه لا يستطيع أن يكشف عن جنس الإنسان (ذكرا كان أم أنثى) إلا في حالة الحمل التي تكشف عن أن الكاتب أنثى.

يتبع بشرح مبسط لمبادئ الجرافولوجى......​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

*كما عودتينا
كل موضوع اقوي من السابق
حكاية الخطوط دي انا بحثت فيها كتير
وكنت عاوز اعرف انا خطي وحش ليه
لكن معرفتش
لو عرفتي حاجه قوليلي

شكرا لموضوعك الرائع
*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> الجرافولوجي graphology
> 
> 
> 
> ...




طيب مثلا" انا اقلد جميع الخطوط
فما هي انتيجة التحليل
هههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورة عا المعلومات
سلام المسيح

​​


----------



## قلم حر (12 أغسطس 2008)

منتظرين التكمله .
شكرا لمجهودك المميز .​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: علم الجرافولوجى ..علم تحليل الشخصية من خط اليد*



yerigagarin قال:


> *كما عودتينا
> كل موضوع اقوي من السابق
> حكاية الخطوط دي انا بحثت فيها كتير
> وكنت عاوز اعرف انا خطي وحش ليه
> ...



هو انت كمان خطك وحش؟؟:heat:
على العموم الخط الوحش دة دليل على العبقرية الفذة !!!
لذلك من خلال خطى اعتقد انى انافس اينشتاين فى عبقريته30:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم اللى كنت أسمعه أن الانسان اللى بيكتب بخط غير منمق بيكون عفوى فى تصرفاته 
على العموم انا لسه هكمل باقى العلم وهنشوف بقى السبب
شكرا يورى على التشجيع الدائم والمرور اللطيف:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: علم الجرافولوجى ..علم تحليل الشخصية من خط اليد*



كليم متى قال:


> طيب مثلا" انا اقلد جميع الخطوط
> فما هي انتيجة التحليل
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مشكورة عا المعلومات
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
غريبة دى!!!:t9:
بس أكيد ليك خط خاص بيك
بالظبط زى الى بيقلدوا اصوات الممثلين والمطربين
بيبقى ليهم صوت خاص بيهم 
على العموم انا هكمل بقية العلم دة وهنشوف حالتك دى ايه ؟؟
ميرسى على الرد والمرور الجميل ياكليم متى
منورنا كالعادة:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: علم الجرافولوجى ..علم تحليل الشخصية من خط اليد*



قلم حر قال:


> منتظرين التكمله .
> شكرا لمجهودك المميز .​



شكرا ليك انت قلم حر على المرور والرد والتشجيع الدائم:Love_Letter_Send: 
أوعدك بالتكملة سريعاً
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*أهداف الجرافولوجي :*

أهداف الجرافولوجي :​
1.التعرف على شخصيتك الخاصة ونظامك المفضل في التعامل مع الآخرين
2. فهم ومعرفة النفسيات البشرية وبالتالي تحقيق الألفة والتوافق التام معهم
3. معرفة أنماط البشر وكيفية تفكيرهم لتحقيق الإنسجام والتواصل معهم 
4. ابهار الآخرين بما ستستكشفه من سلوكياتهم
5. تحليل تام للشخصية بحيث يصبح الشخص الذي أمامك وكأنه كتاب مفتوح
6.تصحيح كثير من السلوكيات يمكن تصحيحها عن طريق اجراء بعض التصحيحات في الخط وفي التوقيع

يتبع بمبادئ الجرافولوجى .......... جارى البحث عن أفضل المقالات التى توضحها​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 أغسطس 2008)

*10/10*

موضوع رائع يا نونو جيرل تستهلى علية تقدير ممتاز 
ربنا معاكى ويباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: 10/10*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> موضوع رائع يا نونو جيرل تستهلى علية تقدير ممتاز
> ربنا معاكى ويباركك



شكرا يأكستريم
بس مش باين يعنى ليه كدة ؟؟؟:t9:
شكرا كمان مرة على الرد والتقييم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## *malk (19 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود بجد رائع يا قمر
الموضوع شيق جدا
ومتابعينة معاكى
ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى


----------



## جيلان (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: علم الجرافولوجى ..علم تحليل الشخصية من خط اليد*

*ميرسى يا قمرة*
*موضوع فعلا اكثر من رائع*
*يلا عشن اشوف ربش الفراخ بتاعى ده اخره ايه ههههههههه*
*تسجيل متابعة*


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: علم الجرافولوجى ..علم تحليل الشخصية من خط اليد*



keky قال:


> مجهود بجد رائع يا قمر
> الموضوع شيق جدا
> ومتابعينة معاكى
> ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى



ميرسى ياحبيبتى على الكلام الحلو دة
منورانى ياكيكتى:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: علم الجرافولوجى ..علم تحليل الشخصية من خط اليد*



جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمرة*
> *موضوع فعلا اكثر من رائع*
> *يلا عشن اشوف ربش الفراخ بتاعى ده اخره ايه ههههههههه*
> *تسجيل متابعة*



ايه دة مش ممكن!!!!
انتى بردة نبش فراخ
30:30:
ههههههههههههههههههه
طب نلحق نستخبى عشان انفلونزا الطيور ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياجيجى على المرور الجميل اللى زى صاحبته
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (20 أغسطس 2008)

*الله ينور يا نونو
لكن فين الباقي
ايه الكسل ده ؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## sara A (22 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل يانونو 
وأنا كمان خطى لما بكتب بسرعه أو فى الصيف بيكون فظيع 
بس لما بكتب براحه بكون مقبول يتقأرى
ومتابعين تكملة الموضوع


----------

